# Bubba Watson's rant...



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Not wishing to derail the Fantasy League thread, and seeing Frog's comment I thought I'd post up here.

Basically for those that aren't aware, Bubba played in the French Open just outside Paris last week. After his first round he complained bitterly about the spectators and the course. Apparently there were 100's of spectators following the group, "100's of which had mobile phones and camera's". The Sky tv presenters had a lot to say about Bubba's comments both on the Thursday and after his interview on the Friday. Bubba's comments after his Friday round were more restrained, and he did qualify them by saying he wasn't used to the way things are done on the European Tour.

Things didn't start well for him before he'd even teed off. On the European tour the pro's are transferred to and from the course in two's in the courtesy cars. Bubba refused to share a car, and this was also seen aa a snub to the player he was supposed to share the car with. 

The course at the French is a beast if you are off line, although the quality of the fairways and greens are stunning, and Bubba wasn't too good off the tee. Sadly by the end of the 2nd round he wasn't too good off the fairways either, and his scores reflected badly on his real ability.

Being laid up I watched all 6 hours of Friday's coverage and there wasn't 100's of people following Bubba's group round but I do sympathise with him about the mobile phone/camera thing. I've spectated at many tournaments in Europe and the UK and unfortunately at those on the continent I have seen a few camera phones on the course.

The French Open is one of Europe's premier golf tournaments and bad mouthing it, especially after receiving a sponsors invite and appearance money, was at best naive. Thankfully Bubba has since apologised to the players, the tour and the tournament sponsors and organisers. I do hope Bubba receives a fair reception at next week's British Open. He's a good, honest guy but just a bit naive.

What didn't help Bubba's cause was Brandon Steele also came over for the tournament, played well and conducted himself very professionally.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree that phone cameras and normal cameras shouldn't really be seen but really as long as its not flash photography why is he paying that much attention to the crowd??????? And how does it affect your game???? I think his focu must of been off so the cameras started bugging him and then he lost the battle in his own mind.

Now as I said if it was using flash/lighting I totally understand how it could be off putting.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am probably in the minority here, but I think fans should be allowed to take on course pictures of the players, and other scenery. We have a some what mediocre tournament in Southern Nevada PGA every year that is not well attended by fans. In fact most of the fans are there because of a deluge of free tickets. Rules against cameras, and how that rule is enforced keeps a lot fans a way. Security is very intense to say the least. I think it's just the right of the of the ticket paying fan to enjoy themselves, and taking "quiet" pictures should be allowed. Although I think using a cell phone camera is perfectly acceptable, making and receiving calls with in ear shot of the players should not be allowed. No problem there. With how quiet some of today's cameras operate, a distracting noise it not a factor anymore. Now the person who shows up with an SLR, clicking noise maker, they should probably invest in a decent telephoto lens. What Watson did was blame someone else for his own demise. However, that is not an uncommon trait among some pro golfers. I did not know he earned an appearance fee, and an invite which makes his remarks that much more unacceptable. I like him as a player, and I hope he does not receive any undue criticisms/remarks while playing next week. But, like the saying goes; "you make the bed you sleep in".


----------

